# milk tastes bad?



## bobbinbopbop (Mar 11, 2011)

Norrie has been crying and not eating much all day. This doesn't seem like her typical clusterfeeding behavior.(which is cry, latch, eat for 3-5 minutes. stop, repeat then sleep) 
She acts hungry but as soon as the nipple is in her mouth she spits it out and screams doesn't even latch on. I'm wondering if she doesn't like the taste of my milk? So we tried a bottle of pumped milk from a few days ago and she ate about 1/2 of what she normally does. No fever, plenty of wets and her usual number of dirties. 
She's 5 weeks on tuesday and has been breastfeeding like a champ just today all of a sudden despite being hungry(she's giving me the cues) she just won't eat. 
We just switched her to cloth diapers at home yesterday but she didn't seem upset by them yesterday, so I don't think that's it. 
Any ideas?


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Your baby has the signs of having problems from being given bottles. Little ones that have been given artificial nipples spit the breast out. Sometimes it only takes one bottle. It sounds like your baby may have been given many bottles since you know how much she normally drinks from a bottle. Its normal for milk to change in taste. Thats how babies learn about food tastes. Babies actually like milk that tastes like garlic.

It looks like this is your first baby and you are into home birth, slings, & cloth diapers. Not being able to breastfeed may be something that would be heartbreaking for you for the rest of your life. This is something you need to fix ASAP if you want to breastfeed and not end up pumping and bottle feeding or weaning. It you stop all bottles and all pumping and go to bed with your baby you may be able to get the baby to nurse and get your supply established at the right supply and demand level. You will be set for breastfeeding for a year or two or more. You and your baby may need some help getting the baby to take the breast again.

www.kellymom.com always has great info. You can call LLL and talk to a Leader or go to their web site.

Have you heard about laid-back breastfeeding?


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

My babies acted this way when they had thrush. (Somehow they managed to successfully nurse for months and months despite having been given bottles in the hospital nursery and at daycare.)


----------



## bobbinbopbop (Mar 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreverinbluejeans*
> 
> Your baby has the signs of having problems from being given bottles. Little ones that have been given artificial nipples spit the breast out. Sometimes it only takes one bottle. It sounds like your baby may have been given many bottles since you know how much she normally drinks from a bottle. Its normal for milk to change in taste. Thats how babies learn about food tastes. Babies actually like milk that tastes like garlic.
> 
> ...


she's had a total of 3 bottles to this day. 2 on week 3, and one yesterday. We think we finally figured this out. She is unhappy with our recent change to cloth diapers and is not liking that she can feel how wet she is. As soon as you change her, happy baby.She nursed fine all night after we put her in a sposie to go out. and ate good this morning. I'm hoping she adjusts to the prefolds soon (they are new so possibly not as absorbent as they will be in time.) 
She ate for 15 minutes last night, and then a good 10 again this morning, with her typical shorter feeds overnight, like nothing had happened. I wanted to post a follow up because I was really beginning to worry she might be coming down with something.

I haven't heard much about laid back feeding. I'd like to figure out how to do it as I think it would help her gas. She will burp(big or little) and still get gas sometimes that she acts like hurts.


----------



## bobbinbopbop (Mar 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2xy*
> 
> My babies acted this way when they had thrush. (Somehow they managed to successfully nurse for months and months despite having been given bottles in the hospital nursery and at daycare.)


I haven't seen any signs of thrush. A lot of mom's from my other ddc(on another board) have dealt with it so I've been learning the signs of it. Hopefully we avoid it but I keep checking just in case!


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm glad everything is going well.


----------

